# Ask GatodeCafe your dumb (not dumb) questions about music



## GatodeCafe (Jan 17, 2009)

*Ask GatodeCafe your dumb (not dumb) questions about music THEORY!*

Music minor here, well versed in theory, culture, and every instrument you don't have to blow into. 

Ask away, all y'all.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 17, 2009)

time for my usual 2 pronged Queen Question Assult


What was so special about Bohemian Rhapsody's 2nd UK release in 1991?


----------



## Takun (Jan 17, 2009)

Why do I have such a fascination with lo-fi music?


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jan 17, 2009)

â–ºSparky Lucarioâ—„â„¢ said:


> time for my usual 2 pronged Queen Question Assult
> 
> 
> What was so special about Bohemian Rhapsody's 2nd UK release in 1991?



It was the first Queen single released after Freddie Mercury's death of GRID.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jan 17, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Why do I have such a fascination with lo-fi music?



Because lo-fi music is awesome.


----------



## Takun (Jan 17, 2009)

GatodeCafe said:


> Because lo-fi music is awesome.



Good enough for me.

Any good music theory sites or books I should look into?  I need help with how to write music.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

What exactly does "-core" mean? Like nerdcore or hardcore or whatever else -core. I don't get it.


----------



## Takun (Jan 17, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> What exactly does "-core" mean? Like nerdcore or hardcore or whatever else -core. I don't get it.



It means the main focus of the music is that.

Hardcore focuses on sounding hard
Nerdcore focuses on sounding nerdy
Emocore focuses on sounding emo

etc etc


*thought I'd steal this question...


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jan 17, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Good enough for me.
> 
> Any good music theory sites or books I should look into?  I need help with how to write music.



Jazzology and "The Jazz Theory Book" are regular favorites of mine, along with "Composing Music: A New Approach". I would honestly shy away from anything with the word "Songwriting" in the title, I've found they're normally very inspirational, but have very little legitimate advice regarding theory. "Edly's Music Theory for Practical People" is a good starting point for beginners, but only that. What it lacks it depth it makes up for with the broadness of the topics, and it glosses over a number of what I consider to be vital concepts, but it's a good book for learning basic theory.

Here are some sites that've always come in handy for me:

Theory on the Web (Painfully dry, but solid foundations)

A Jazz Improvisation Almanac  (Even if you don't dig jazz, many of the concepts apply directly to other genres of music)

tonal resources for the creative musician   (My personal favorite, extremely in depth concepts, and the writing is clever, too.)

The Tonal Centre - Tonality (Good reference regarding harmony)

UbuWeb (There's a beautiful cache of essays and writings concerning avant-garde music here)

I hope this helps, feel free to ask me if you're curious about anything in particular regarding theory.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jan 17, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> What exactly does "-core" mean? Like nerdcore or hardcore or whatever else -core. I don't get it.



It's sort of like "-wave" or "-step". It's a generic suffix denoting a genre of music. Specifically, "-core" generally refers to punk, or punk-influenced genres of music. I.e. "Jazzcore" is jazz with punk rock with jazz leanings.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 17, 2009)

Holy shit holy shit. J'accuse. Copyright violation.

I insist that you desist 'dis thread.

Not cool, bro. Not cool.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 17, 2009)

GatodeCafe said:


> It was the first Queen single released after Freddie Mercury's death of GRID.



yes & no

Bohemian Rhapsody was the only song to have gone to UK #1 twice in succession ... and both times the xmas #1 ... 1975 & 1991

----------------
Now playing: Nancy McClean - Diva!
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

GatodeCafe said:


> It's sort of like "-wave" or "-step". It's a generic suffix denoting a genre of music. Specifically, "-core" generally refers to punk, or punk-influenced genres of music. I.e. "Jazzcore" is jazz with punk rock with jazz leanings.


Cool, thanks.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jan 19, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Holy shit holy shit. J'accuse. Copyright violation.
> 
> I insist that you desist 'dis thread.
> 
> Not cool, bro. Not cool.



En Garde!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 19, 2009)

GatodeCafe said:


> En Garde!



I don't want to fight.

I have a ticket for a seat on the peace train

And guess what?

It lasts for my entire life.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jan 19, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I don't want to fight.
> 
> I have a ticket for a seat on the peace train
> 
> ...



That sounds like a great funk song.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 19, 2009)

GatodeCafe said:


> That sounds like a great funk song.



No you are wrong.

It belongs to one Cat Stevens aka Yusuf Islam.

Peace Train

The rest I just pulled out of my ass


----------



## Aden (Jan 19, 2009)

So I'm making my progress as a musician an experiment. How far can I go without learning theory?

I suppose I should record some stuff I've written someday so you'd actually have a clue...


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 19, 2009)

Aden said:


> So I'm making my progress as a musician an experiment. How far can I go without learning theory?
> 
> I suppose I should record some stuff I've written someday so you'd actually have a clue...



I would say never.

The best musicians don't know theory.

Like Mike Patton.


----------



## Aden (Jan 19, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I would say never.
> 
> The best musicians don't know theory.
> 
> Like Mike Patton.



Mike Patton doesn't know theory? Holy fuck.

Well that settles it, then.

*Goes to fiddle around with his guitar*


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 19, 2009)

Aden said:


> Mike Patton doesn't know theory? Holy fuck.
> 
> Well that settles it, then.



He doesn't know how to write music, I know that much.


Waaiiiiit....are you being facetious?


----------



## Aden (Jan 19, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> He doesn't know how to write music, I know that much.
> 
> Waaiiiiit....are you being facetious?



Nope. :3  I love the man's work.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 19, 2009)

Aden said:


> Nope. :3  I love the man's work.



Oh good. I was afraid I would have to bring the hammer down.


I wish I could make noises like he makes noises.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jan 21, 2009)

Aden said:


> So I'm making my progress as a musician an experiment. How far can I go without learning theory?
> 
> I suppose I should record some stuff I've written someday so you'd actually have a clue...



It's possible to be wildly successful with no theoretical knowledge. For example, the Beatles, Jimi Hendrix, etc..

On the other hand, some of the best musicians I know draw upon a vast bank of theoretical knowledge to fuel their creativity. i.e Charles Mingus, Aphex Twin, John Adams, etc..

Also, Patton is the shit.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jan 25, 2009)

Changed the title to keep LB happy.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 25, 2009)

GatodeCafe said:


> Changed the title to keep LB happy.



No you didn't

At least, from what I can see

PEOPLE PLEASE POST IN MY THREAD!!



i need attention...halp


----------



## virus (Jan 26, 2009)

Spoiler: no matter how much music theory you learn. You can never be as good as ear players.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 26, 2009)

Who is your favorite hip-hopper?


----------



## GatodeCafe (Mar 2, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Who is your favorite hip-hopper?



ODB RIP


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 2, 2009)

GatodeCafe said:


> ODB RIP



Took you long enough, god damn it my fucking thread is still around somebody ask me some fucking questions.


FUCK.


----------

